# Tv Daewoo 32" lcd modelo DLA32L1



## lisandroaray (Ago 19, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos del foros!!!!
Tengo un tv daewoo modelo dla32l1 el cual encendía y arrojaba la siguiente falla pantalla oscura, la estuve revisando la fuente esta ok, me di de cuenta que no llega el voltaje suficiente a la entrada de la t-con, le inyecte voltaje con una fuente a la t-con medí lo voltaje en lo punto clave y esta ok, decidi aislar el voltaje de entrada de la tarjeta main y le inyecte de la misma fuente del TV 12V y le di encender y el tv me dio pantalla azul con una franja negra en la parte de abajo horizontal, eso me da inicio que el problema lo puedo tener en la tarjeta main, mi pregunta es porque me queda esa franja negra horizontal del grueso de dos dedos? Aquí le envio adjunto 
gracias.


----------



## cemter (Abr 4, 2021)

Si llegan los 12V a la t-con... pero se sigue viendo negra la pantalla... si encienden las lámparas...

Hola a todos, 

     ¿Podrían ayudarme a identificar un componente que está quemado de esta placa T.MS6M181.1B 10521?
es un Daewoo LCD DLA-32l1 32", les dejaré imágenes. el componente está quemado y no logro identificarlo.

muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 10, 2021)

cemter dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Podrían ayudarme a identificar un componente que está quemado de esta placa T.MS6M181.1B 10521?
> es un Daewoo LCD DLA-32l1 32", les dejaré imágenes. el componente está quemado y no logro identificarlo.
> ...



Aca hay una imagen de que puede ser, al menos el package porque no se ve mucho mas.

Aca te dejo un esquema pero, si bien las placas no son iguales, pareciera que el esquema si lo es, vamos... misma cosa con diferente olor.

Es una versión reducida porque el original pesa 7Mb pero por el nombre puedes buscarlo completo si necesitas, pero tiene algunas pautas de ajuste, armado y poco mas.

No tengo la placa pero sigues las pistas, ve a donde esta conectado y quizá, con suerte, tengas la respuesta de que puede ser. Pareciera ser un transistor de paso.


----------



## cemter (Abr 10, 2021)

*L*o encontré, referencia: WPM3407, es éste: especificaciones: "Single P-Channel, -30 V, -4.4 A".

¿*A*lguna idea de buscar uno similar?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 11, 2021)

Busca uno similar a ese que puedas conseguir, compara los datasheets.

Pero, mas que nada, *mide que a la salida no haya un cortocircuito*. Si tienes suerte solo se quemo porque el diseño no es bueno y exige de mas a ese pobre transistor. (Me inclino por esto en especial por la cantidad de cobre que tiene cada pad pero aun así no descartaría y mediría buscando un posible corto).


----------



## cemter (Abr 11, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Busca uno similar a ese que puedas conseguir, compara los datasheets.
> 
> Pero, mas que nada, *mide que a la salida no haya un cortocircuito*. Si tienes suerte solo se quemo porque el diseño no es bueno y exige de mas a ese pobre transistor. (Me inclino por esto en especial por la cantidad de cobre que tiene cada pad pero aun así no descartaría y mediría buscando un posible corto).


*M*uchas gracias por responder, no está en corto, ya conseguí uno similar en otra placa, pero el TV sigue igual con pantalla en negro... los 12 *V* llegan a la t-com, el fusible no está malo... no he podido comprobar los demás voltajes, pero ahora que llegan los 12*V* sigue la pantalla en negro pero prende con líneas verticales blancas con algunos puntos de colores y se van desvaneciendo a medida que pasan mas tiempo encendido el TV, al rato desaparecen.

*L*a t-com tiene esta referencia: y320an01s4lv0.3...


----------



## lisandroaray (Abr 23, 2021)

Buenas noches colega cemter, me alegra que haya conseguido la referencia del transistor Mosfet de canal P, para mi el problema lo tiene la tarjeta main, no has inyectado 12V a la tarjeta t-con como lo hice yo para descartar si el problema lo tiene en la main o t-con, estuve buscando ese Mosfet de canal P y no estuve éxito y decidí entregar el tv...


----------



## cemter (Abr 23, 2021)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buenas noches colega cemter me alegra que haya conseguido la referencia del transistor mosfet de canal P, para mi el problema lo tiene la tarjeta main, no has inyectado 12V a la tarjeta t-con como lo hice yo para descartar si el problema lo tiene en la main o t-con, estuve buscando ese mosfet de canal P y no estuve éxito y decidí entregar el tv...



*B*uenos días colega, gracias por responder, ya inyecté los 12V pero al hacerlo se ven líneas verticales blancas... estoy revisando los voltajes en la t-com, son varios y aún no los verifico todos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Abr 23, 2021)

Buen días colega cemter, entonces el problema lo tenemos en la t-con, tiene que revisar con mucho cuidado cada punto de referencia para así lograr el objetivo... saludos, espero los voltajes de la t-con...


----------



## cemter (Abr 23, 2021)

*G*racias colega, los revisaré pronto... al menos ya sé que los 12 *V* llegan y el fusible está perfecto..


----------



## cemter (Abr 23, 2021)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buen días colega cemter, entonces el problema lo tenemos en la t-con, tiene que revisar con mucho cuidado cada punto de referencia para así lograr el objetivo... saludos, espero los voltajes de la t-con...


Colega Lisandro, aquí los voltajes que pude verificar.

VGH: no encontrado.
VGL: no encontrado.
VDD: 3V
AVDD: 15V
CVO: 6V
STVP: no encontrado.
LVDS-SEI: 0V (cero Voltios)
VCOM: 6V
VIN: 12V
VON: 29V

Los Voltajes no encontrados VGH, VGL y STVP no pude identificarlos en la T-Com... no veo ningún punto con esas referencias.


----------



## cemter (Abr 24, 2021)

Colega Lisandro, espero esté bien.

Actualización de Voltajes de la T-Com:
VGH: 29V
VGL: -12V
VDD: 3V
AVDD: 15V
CVO: 6V
STVP: -12V
LVDS-SEI: 0V (cero) Es el único que falta y según esquemáticos debería estar el voltaje entre 1.2V y 1.8V.
VCOM: 6V
VIN: 12V

El punto de referencia LVDS-SEI es el único sin voltaje, lo demás todos presentes.
También queda por revisar los chips COF y verificar si llegan VGH y VGL.


----------



## Jrcabello (Nov 22, 2021)

Buenos días*. T*engo un problema con un TV Daewoo LCD DLA-32 L1
*E*staba bien y de repente se apagó*,* lo prendí y solo prende la luz azul de encendido*.
U*n técnico me dijo que podían ser los tubos de la pantalla pero luego de revisarlo me dijo que es una pieza en la placa que hay que quitarla con una fuente de calor*.*


----------

